# Draft Day gathering?



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Does anyone, of legal age, want to meet at some sports bar/establishment to view this years NBA draft?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Does anyone, of legal age, want to meet at some sports bar/establishment to view this years NBA draft?


You dog, you.

wish I could.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Draft Day gathering?*



> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> You dog, you.
> ...


um..ABM...you ARE of legal age...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM You won't be flying in!!!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Does anyone, of legal age, want to meet at some sports bar/establishment to view this years NBA draft?



That actually sounds like fun! Did anyone else here attend the draft the year it was held at the MC?:djparty:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Draft Day gathering?*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> um..ABM...you ARE of legal age...


Yeah, and I still get asked. :angel:

However, it's a simple matter of sheer economics - getting moi from Point A to Point B.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Draft Day gathering?*



> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That actually sounds like fun! Did anyone else here attend the draft the year it was held at the MC?:djparty:


no, I thought last year they didn't have one?

I went to the 88 viewing of the draft at the MC (kinda met Sabonis there) and attended the 92 draft LIVE AT THE MC!!!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Sounds tempting! What part of town did you have in mind? I think that the Blazers should put us up in a garden suite! :yes:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Sounds tempting! What part of town did you have in mind? I think that the Blazers should put us up in a garden suite! :yes:


well, Schilly and I live in the Tigard area, but Im open to most anything not way out in BFE (NE, or SE) Portland.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I work downtown on fourth right by PSU, what time does the draft start?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Draft Day gathering?*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> no, I thought last year they didn't have one?
> ...


92, that was the year I was talking about. As I recall, the star of the show was Gugliota's girl friend!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> 
> 
> ABM You won't be flying in!!!


Actually, I will - right around the 4th of July....via a business trip in Chi-Town.

Which reminds me, For whatever reason, I remember being in the Progress Tavern many years ago ('89) for the draft - watching Whitsitt draft Kemp and Dana Barros. Shoulda heard to rousing round of boos. Shawn Kemp? Dana Barros? Who in the HECK were they?!!



> Shawn Kemp’s Seattle SuperSonic career was bookended by boos. When the Sonics selected the 6-10 forward with their 17th pick of the 1989 Draft out of Trinity Junior College in Texas, fans at a Sonics draft party held in the Stouffer-Madison Hotel booed then-General Manager Bob Whitsitt’s gamble. Eight years later, Kemp heard the boos again in his first return to Seattle and KeyArena as a member of the Cleveland Cavaliers. In between, however, few Sonics have ever attained the popularity or success that Kemp did in eight seasons in Seattle.
> As a skinny teenager who could jump out of the gym playing high school basketball in Indiana, Kemp’s potential was already obvious. Kemp chose the University of Kentucky as his collegiate destination, but would never suit up for the Wildcats. Midway through his first year in Lexington, Kemp transferred to tiny Trinity Valley Junior College in Texas. It was too late for him to play that season, so he had never stepped foot on an NCAA court when he declared for the 1989 Draft. Whitsitt and the Sonics were taking a major risk by selecting a player so young and so inexperienced. Kemp was glad to be getting a chance. “I was excited to be in the NBA,” he recalls. Whitsitt was excited too, saying at the time, “We think that, if (Kemp) went to college, he would have eventually been the number one pick in the entire draft.”


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Draft Day gathering?*



> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> 
> 
> 92, that was the year I was talking about. As I recall, the star of the show was Gugliota's girl friend!



No, that was last year, and it was Casey Jacobsons girlfriend.

wowzers. Talk about a...very attractive women in her own right.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> Which reminds me, For whatever reason, I remember being in the Progress Tavern many years ago ('89) for the draft - watching Whitsitt draft Kemp and Dana Barros. Shoulda heard to rousing round of boos. Shawn Kemp? Dana Barros? Who in the HECK were they?!!


That's funny. I remember reading about Dana Barros when he was at BC... there was a comment in Sports Illustrated about how Barros was one of the faces of the new era of college basketball, because he was willing to pull up for a 3 pointer on a fast break!

How scandalous! 

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Hap, what about the cheerful Turtle on 6th street? Has freeway access West, East, South, and North.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Hey Hap, what about the cheerful Turtle on 6th street? Has freeway access West, East, South, and North.


we'd have to make sure they're broadcasting the draft, but I'm game if others are.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Well it is a Sports Bar. I can check it out tomorrow and see.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

in 1989 (I think) I attended a draft day party put on by the Blazers for the season ticket holders... it was fabulous.

It was the year we picked Byron Irvin ahead of Cliff Robinson (if memory serves me right)..

we also got to meet newly acquired Buck Williams.. he was introduced with his wife (Mimi?). every guy whistled at her. and he came to the podium and said.... "Hey. that is MY wife".

:rofl:

it was great... and the live draft was a lot of fun. This years draft should be really great to watch.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

After the first 3 picks, this draft could be wildly unpredictable.... and that is part of the fun!

The more I think about this idea, the more I like it. 

<shamelessly bumping the thread so it doesn't get lost!>


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

If you guys are interested in chilling with the bizarre and not necessarily diehard Blazer fan Roby G., I'm up for it. I realize that I am not officially a "Trailblazers fan," but I'm a diehard NBA fan, and I live in Portland. I'd actually love to meet some sports fans in town. I'm new to the area and the only people I meet are non-sports fans (which isn't so bad, but still).

The draft is in late June, it always is. The draft is typically on a weekday night (or, in Portland, late afternoon). I've never watched a post-Hubie Brown draft, though. Hubie Brown made the draft a lot more fun than it should've been.

I think it would be fun to do this if only to put a face to all of these usernames that we're used to. If somebody wants to take charge here, that's great. How about somebody take charge here, start asking for e-mail addresses, etc. How about everybody interested give The Main Guy (i.e., whoever takes charge here) our e-mail addresses, and, when we start getting closer to Draft Day, The Main Guy can start e-mailing everybody?

My e-mail address is [email protected].


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Draft Day gathering?*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha. I was at MSG last year for the Draft. The whole crowd was hollerin' at Casey Jacobsen's wifey when he got picked. It was so loud. 

MAN, you should hear the NY crowd...they are so into the knicks, talking about who they were going to draft, and when they started trading, and drafting, the crowd was stunned and the "Fi-yuh Lay-den" chants were bringing down the house. 

Needless to say, me and my bro were pretty amped when we selected Q. Woods. I thought for sure we were gonna take Dickau.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I wish I had cable to be able to watch the draft...

I'll be listening on the internet though... I have the last few seasons!

Does someone have cable, a video capture card, and a fast internet connection?!? I have 2 of the 3!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Howie, did you ever find out about the joyful turtle?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah, they have ESPN and all the sporting channels. The waitress said that she would let us watch whatever we wanted. Two blocks from my work and one block from PSU.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Yeah, they have ESPN and all the sporting channels. The waitress said that she would let us watch whatever we wanted. Two blocks from my work and one block from PSU.


I believe we have a vote!

All those in favor of the (whatever) tortise as the place to meet to watch the 2003 NBA draft, say AYE!


AYE


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe we have a vote!
> ...


Eye?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Eye?


don't make me go three stooge on your ***


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe we have a vote!
> ...


Don't know the place, but if it is that close to PSU I should be able to figure it out.


:greatjob:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't know the place, but if it is that close to PSU I should be able to figure it out.
> ...


It's, I believe, 5th and Hall..or college. 

You know where tri-met comes into downtown portland, from the South? They go right by it.

At least, I think..


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

By any chance... You guys going to do a draft day gathering in Eugene?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> It's, I believe, 5th and Hall..or college.
> ...


Cheerful Tortoise 

1939 SW 6th Avenue

Portland OR 97201


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ah chooo!:hurl:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> ah chooo!:hurl:


Bless you! :angel:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Bless you! :angel:


hey..do you know if the cheerful tortiose is Internet savvy?

we could participate in the chat room here or something!


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't think it is internet friendly. Kind of a older looking bar with lots of regulars. I use to work across the street from there in a state office.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Farg!*

I will be working! Well have fun you guys, may you bring the Blazers some draft day "Luck".


----------



## Tommyboy (Jan 3, 2003)

the year we took Jermaine O'Neal I was at the bar across the way from the Rose Garden, at the time it was owned by the Blazers and it was a huge sports bar. I think it is currently called Cucina Cucina!

anywhoo, when they announced the pick, there was a bunch of catcalls and guys yelling at the screen. If I recall, mychal thompson and KFXX was there that day and they were kind of stumped on who is this guy? A lot of people wanted us to take John Wallace from Syracuse.

in hindsight, Bob was right


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

*Jermaine O'Neal over John Wallace*

I was watching the draft at home and had my draft guide. I was so happy to see the Senior John Wallace available. I was totally convinced that's who the Blazers would take. I was aghast when the Blazers drafted Jermaine. I said "Huh?".

But in hindsight, Trader Bob was right on the pick.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

BUMP


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Thanks Gym Rat!*

Maybe we could even call this a sticky subject until the draft.

I'll see if I can come. Again, what time is the draft and are people planning on getting together before the draft or just when it starts?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

STUCK!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> STUCK!


oh crap, not the word association posts again..I thought we all agree'd to let that die







:laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

What time does the draft start? Anyone know?


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

Are you still doing the Cheerful Tortoise downtown on 6th?

I actually could make that. Would be nice to meet all you folks in person, being I missed the February get together at the Rose Garden.


----------



## jimmymx (Apr 29, 2003)

JEALOUS!!!

I'm jealous - I'd love to meet all you guys for this. I try to watch the draft every year, but this is the second year in a row I'll have missed it!!!

I'm stuck over here in Kuwait (at least for the next two weeks, then who knows where?) - and on top of the fact that I'm not even sure if they'll show the draft, this is a completely DRY deployment!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

Oh well, I've got someone taping it for me and I'll just watch it with some good quality beverages when I get home.

Good luck to the Blazers and have a great time!!!


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Alright! 3 blocks from work and my already paid for parking!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> Alright! 3 blocks from work and my already paid for parking!


Really? Me too. I am on 4th and Lincoln.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

5th and Lincoln, when are we doing lunch?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> 5th and Lincoln, when are we doing lunch?


Now that is crazy, so we work on the same block? That is funny! :laugh:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

we can hook up at that guy's burrito wagon. :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> we can hook up at that guy's burrito wagon. :laugh:


Yeah, I have not eatten from there in a while. Been on a diet, might be a good way to reward myself!


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Actually I hit the Double Tree for lunch now and then.

Oh wait....The Cheerful Tortoise! (slyly getting back to topic).


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> Actually I hit the Double Tree for lunch now and then.


Spendy, I hit the Candlelight, the Deli across the street, or just brown bag it. Sometimes I walk over to PSU and get pizza! Don't tell my wife!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

:topic:


OK, I know, This is WAY off-topic, but................do any of you guys remember a place called (I believe) the Flying Pan Pizza Co. - over in NE or SE PDX? I'm not sure if it's still there, but, many years ago, I remember going to a friend's house and he ordered pizza from there. It was the HEAVIEST pizza I'd ever had in my life (the claim was, you had to take the pizzas outa there in a hand-truck!). But, boy was it tasty!! Also, I think Mr. Holland's Opus was filmed right near the place. :yes: 

OK, back to your regular scheduled topic..................


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Flying *Pie* pizza, I think.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

used to be? Pizza is probably the one cuisine Boise actually beats Portland at, thanks to the two (and only two, as far as I know) Flying Pies here. 

mmmm. too bad my diet doesn't allow it anymore.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> Cheerful Tortoise
> ...


Rock and roll! count me in. I'll be the drunk guy going "come on Schortsianitis" (hoops hype's mock draft has him sliding to us)

re: off topic pizza
FLYING PIE PIZZERIA 
7804 SE STARK ST, PORTLAND, OR 97215 
(503) 254-2016


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ebott</b>!
> 
> 
> Rock and roll! count me in. I'll be the drunk guy going "come on Schortsianitis" (hoops hype's mock draft has him sliding to us)
> ...


Ebott got me to thinking.

Lets make a list as to who's going.

So, if you can, include your name in your post, along with those who are already saying they can go.

Ebott
Hap


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> Ebott got me to thinking.
> ...


Oldmangrouch AKA Mike


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

HOWIE a.k.a. Howie Hoopawitz, but you can call me HOWIE!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

So, we have 

Ebott, Howie, Hap, and OldManGrouch


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

RG should make it! Gregg


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I wish I could go since I don't have cable... but just like the Average White Band concert that will be happening in Portland on the 5th of July (my 18th birthday, no less), I'm not old enough.

I don't know why the funk Average White Band is playing a 21 and over show... They didn't do that when they came here in 2001. I guess I'll just have to drive down to Springfield to see them play on the 4th.










I realize this is way off topic, but still, I had to vent my frustration.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Frustration, noted! :banghead:


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

Count me in!

Never been to that place, but I used to drive/bus past it nearly every day when I worked downtown...looks kinda cool.

If we're not dead set on there yet, I'd nominate the Rock Bottom Brewery (2nd and Morrison I think)....plenty of TVs that we could choose the channel on, very "nice" waitresses, excellent in-house beer, and pretty good food.

Either way, I'm cool. :yes:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

UPDATE!

On the show, they mentioned Damons (MIGHT) be a place they would do a remote for Courtside (Thursday night)...

If it's the one in Tigard, its' address is Damon's 15230 SW Sequoia, Tigar, OR 97224.

If you go on 72nd (away from Tigard Fred Meyers) you go left on Bonita (it's a 4 way intersection with lights and all) and then right on Sequoia Parkway (the first street that comes up on the right side of Bonita).

It's impossible to miss.

Please keep in mind that this is just a suggestion, and we have no idea if this is how it will end up. The Cheerful Tortise is still the #1 option, but if we could some how incorporate Courtside Monday Night (if they would want us anyway) it would make the evening even cooler!

I've e-mailed Mike Barrett, and asked him if they wouldn't mind, and if the place I just described was the right one. If it's the Damon's @ Janzten, (and Mike Rice remembered correctly) I think we'd have to pass, as I sure as hell ain't driving all the way out to Janzten beach during rush hour.

it's easy to get to Damon's in Tigard even during rush hour.

What do you all think about going to Damons (if it's in Tigard) instead of the Tortise? I know some of you work downtown, and some of you might perfer the Tortise, but there's no parking for the Tortise and there is for (at least the Tigard) Damons.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> UPDATE!
> 
> On the show, they mentioned Damons (MIGHT) be a place they would do a remote for Courtside (Thursday night)...
> ...


You know, did you think of sending Courtside a invitaion for our Party?  

I don't really care where we end up. I thought that the Tortise was close for those of us downtown, but if we could hang with Courtside, heck I am all for that. Maybe I will bring some HOWIE fan club tee shirts for the guys!  

Let us know what Mike has to say and let's go from there. :yes:


----------



## ChiefBlazerManiac (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Draft Day gathering?*



> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That actually sounds like fun! Did anyone else here attend the draft the year it was held at the MC?:djparty:


Yep I did!:upset:


----------



## ChiefBlazerManiac (Jun 6, 2003)

*Tell me where to show up*



> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> UPDATE!
> 
> On the show, they mentioned Damons (MIGHT) be a place they would do a remote for Courtside (Thursday night)...
> ...


You guys tell me where to show up and I will be there. Sounds like a riot. All the places mentioned I would show up for but Tigard would be best for me too. Jantzen beach sucks but there are ways to get around the rush hour traffic once your downtown


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> You know, did you think of sending Courtside a invitaion for our Party?
> ...


I did (in essence) invite them to our shindig, but Mike Rice said they were doing a show from where they had Brian Wheelers birthday. So I e-mailed the show, and asked Mike Barrett if 1:If the place Mike Rice mentioned (Damon's) was the place that they were having the show and 2: if he cared if we showed up. 

He imitated that we were welcome and that yes, it was at a Damon's. But I don't know which Damon's it is, but I'm hoping the Tigard one. 

Since I'll be gone, and (more than likely) unable to access e-mails, I told him to e-mail GymRat about it and then she can submit it for your approval.


----------



## ChiefBlazerManiac (Jun 6, 2003)

*I will call and find out*

I am going to call Damon tomorrow and find out for sure


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

I would have a slight preference for the dowtown location, but it is no big deal.

I will need directions on how to get to this other place from I5 northbound.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Gym Rat*

If you have e-mail communication with them, would you ask them what time they are having their party? That way, we at least have a good idea of when to have our party, weather it is there or not.

By the way, I should be there wherever it is but I think downtown might be slightly easier. I'm in the SE Hawthorne area.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Just let me know when and where, I have some time that I can take off, so I will just leave work early on draft day. Maybe I will only work a half day and get myself ready for the big day!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: I will call and find out*



> Originally posted by <b>ChiefBlazerManiac</b>!
> I am going to call Damon tomorrow and find out for sure




So what did you find out?


----------



## ChiefBlazerManiac (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: I will call and find out*



> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh Guys I am so sorry! I had a long crazy ride of a day at work. I will call tomorrow and find out.:upset:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Is the draft on a weekday or weekend?*

as said in subject


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Is the draft on a weekday or weekend?*



> Originally posted by <b>hasoos</b>!
> as said in subject


The afternoon of Thursday the 26th.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I very much like the Damon's idea, since that way, my underage self can go!

...that is, if you all wouldn't be TOO annoyed by me...

heh heh heh...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Damn, they are building a new Damon's right by my house in Troutdale/Gresham, to bad they are not having it there!


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

I've only been to a Damon's once (the Jantzen beach one)....it was pretty cool. Decent food and it was a pretty cool environment for a MNF game. Didn't know there was one over here in SW...much closer to me.

Whatever it ends up being I'm all for it though....should be a blast.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

So are we going to the Turtle on 6th street or are we going to Damons to hangout with Courtside? I am taking a half day off incase I need to travel to the draft party.

I am looking foward to some spinach dip, mmmmmmmmm good!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*'lo from Diego!*

I don't know where it is, and GymRat (afaik) hasn't gotten word yet on the location. I personally hope for Damons in Tigard, as I know exactly where it is, and there's ample parking. 

Damons at Jantzen is further to go, and while I probably could still go, it's much more of a pain to go there esp during rush hour.

If it's at the Tortise, thats fine too. Maybe we'll find out this monday, during Courtside.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Did we ever figure out what time we are having our party, wherever it is? For those of us who don't listen to Courtside and just rely on the recaps posted on this forum, who all does it include? Would we expect any players to show up? While I'm asking questions about players, Does Damon own Damon's?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> Did we ever figure out what time we are having our party, wherever it is? For those of us who don't listen to Courtside and just rely on the recaps posted on this forum, who all does it include? Would we expect any players to show up? While I'm asking questions about players, Does Damon own Damon's?


Nope, Damon does not own Damon's, some guy named Vinney owns Damon's.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I checked with my stepfather and he said that he will be happy to take me out to Tigard. I found the Damon's home page, www.damons.com, and looked at the menu, I also found a home page for CT but it wasn't a very good one and didn't have their menu up, although, I did get an idea of what they have from other sites and I think that Damon's has a better variety. With that and Courtside being at Damon's, I would rather go there but I'll be there wherever it is.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Has anyone heard where and when the Courtside Draft Party is yet?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm down...

The tortoise is tiny, and a hole. We'd probably be better off at a real sports bar.

Cheers


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap? Anything? :wait:

I guess we will have to wait for Courtside to announce tomorrow night and go from there. I think that it would be fun to combine our get together with theirs. :yes: 

What time does the draft start? Anyone know?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Hap? Anything? :wait:
> 
> I guess we will have to wait for Courtside to announce tomorrow night and go from there. I think that it would be fun to combine our get together with theirs. :yes:
> ...


I'm in San Diego, and afaik, Mike hasn't e-mailed GymRat about it. I guess we'll all find out on courtside (assuming I even get the computer to work right)


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm in San Diego, and afaik, Mike hasn't e-mailed GymRat about it. I guess we'll all find out on courtside (assuming I even get the computer to work right)


I hope that they make mention of it tonight on Courtside and we can go from there. How big the the Damons on the West side? Is it just like Jantzen Beach? Doesn't matter, but I will need directions to the West side if that is in fact where we are having it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope that they make mention of it tonight on Courtside and we can go from there. How big the the Damons on the West side? Is it just like Jantzen Beach? Doesn't matter, but I will need directions to the West side if that is in fact where we are having it.


I've never been to the one @ Jantzen, but the one in tigard ain't too big. It has like, 4 big screen tv's (I mean BIG) and it's a decent size.

if you need directions to the Tigard one, just PM me.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> I've never been to the one @ Jantzen, but the one in tigard ain't too big. It has like, 4 big screen tv's (I mean BIG) and it's a decent size.
> ...


Sounds like the one in Jantzen Beach. I will see what Courtside says tonight. I will PM you after the show!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Sounds like the one in Jantzen Beach. I will see what Courtside says tonight. I will PM you after the show!


waaaah....me no sound...

Now i know how all you guys who live outside of Portland feel..I've been spoiled by having access to the Blazers at the drop of a hat!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Have they mentioned which Damon's the broadcast is coming from?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Have they mentioned which Damon's the broadcast is coming from?


not to my knowledge.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Let's just forget the Cheerful Tortoise!*

I went to the Damon's in Tigard to see where is is and check it out. First of all, our waitress said that they have held Blazer's events there before. Second of all, the food was GREAT!! Unless you want to go to the one in Jantzen Beach, I propose we just go to the Damon's in Tigard, weather the Courtside Draft Party is there or not!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Let's just forget the Cheerful Tortoise!*



> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> I went to the Damon's in Tigard to see where is is and check it out. First of all, our waitress said that they have held Blazer's events there before. Second of all, the food was GREAT!! Unless you want to go to the one in Jantzen Beach, I propose we just go to the Damon's in Tigard, weather the Courtside Draft Party is there or not!


What about the Damon's in Troutdale, so it isn't done yet, but it almost is and there is a Jack in the Box right next door. Anyone have a portable TV and radio?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*I was just watching Sportscenter ...*

... and they said that the draft is from 7pm to midnight. I preume that's Eastern so that would be 4pm to 9pm BST! Now all we need to figure out is where we are going.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Here is the word from Courtside... they will be broadcasting from the studio - they were not able to work anything out with Damon's. 

So - bad to the drawing board. Maybe you want to go to Cucina, Cucina at the Rose Quarter? And - go look at the guys in their "fish bowl" studio once in a while?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

so, where do you guys want to do it?

Cheerful Tortise, like we originally planned?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Hap, it looks like it is time to do a poll buddy! I am up for anywhere that is going to work for the most people. The Big Show is also doing a remote and I can't remember where it is going to be at, Trader Bob, did you catch it?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Here is the word from Courtside... they will be broadcasting from the studio - they were not able to work anything out with Damon's.
> 
> So - bad to the drawing board. Maybe you want to go to Cucina, Cucina at the Rose Quarter? And - go look at the guys in their "fish bowl" studio once in a while?


Yeah, but we would get in trouble for tapping on the glass, it scares the fishes! :evil: 

BUMMER, I was looking forward to watching the draft with them! :verysad:


----------

